# Looking for Pastry Arts Master Classes



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

I'm looking for up to a week long master class in sugar, chocolate or center piece work. 

Does anyone have any leads? 

Thanks!


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

What about the Ewald Notter pastry school?


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

My thoughts exactly, Notter is pretty darn good and runs a school in Florida-- Miami, I think.

Big question? How much money and time have you got?

I know that Barry-Callebaut do have schools as well, know for a fact there is one in Quebec, and that they do bring in some pretty big names every now and then. Barry Callebaut


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

He travels around a bit and does have a 6 week course. I will look into it but was looking for other options too.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

I have a week or two, must be in the contiguous US and under 2k.

I am looking into JWU and CIA as well. 

Any thoughts? 

Thanks guys, i appriciate your help!

PS thanks for the Barry web link, great site. Good chocolate.:smoking:


----------



## jmp (Jun 10, 2008)

Try the French Pastry School in Chicago. Good reviews. I've taken a class there.


----------



## lessa (Jun 11, 2008)

I went to Chef Notter's in 2007 and learned a lot in three days. Can't recommend his school enough.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

oh, peice of candy!

Looking into both. Thanks!!!

We are hosting Nicolas Lodge here at Collin College thru AUI tomorrow, should be fantastic.


----------



## wanee (Mar 23, 2003)

Have you found what you've been looking for? Coz I know of a French friend who travels around the world to conduct pastry training. He's a MOF and his work in sugar art, french pastries, choco is really world class. The good thing about this guy is that he's so passionate about this work and very generous in imparting knowledge when it comes to teaching.

Let me know if you're interested


----------

